
Christian Ott Fell in Love with His Grad Student – Then Fired Her for It - Balgair
http://www.buzzfeed.com/azeenghorayshi/ott-harassment-investigation
======
bobby_9x
He only got 9 months of unpaid leave. Why didn't he get fired permanently?

